
Here's a C# and HTML5 powered remote desktop and monitor suite. Fully open source - lindstorm
https://ulterius.xyz/?q=23
======
FrobtheBuilder
Glad you like it! I'm the frontend developer for Ulterius and it's nice to see
people spreading the word. Will gladly answer questions as well.

One thing though. If you could, please use the domain ulterius.io for links in
the future. That's our official site now because search engines and Facebook
hate .xyz domains because most of them belong to Chinese spammers since
they're so cheap.

------
andrewmd5
Hi, I helped bring this project to life (I wrote the server portion) if anyone
has any questions about how certain stuff works I'll be more than happy to
answer your questions.

~~~
billconan
How do you capture screen? is the protocol for screen sharing based on a video
stream protocol like h264?

~~~
andrewmd5
It uses pixel difference encoding down to alpha channels so that it can send
you the bare minimum amount of data you need to keep a constant, non glitched
image. This means 60fps using just under 1.5mbps

